# Tarnished Silver Questions



## anthasam (Aug 20, 2005)

I have a few:

1) Is it safe to eat from tarnished silver flatware?

2) Is there a non-toxic way to remove the tarnish? I'm reeeeeeally hoping someone says, "Yeah, use baking soda" or something to that effect. I don't want to use those silver-wipe things.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MomToKandE (Mar 11, 2006)

I think it's safe to eat from but I don't know for 100% sure.

Toothpaste makes a great silver polish.


----------



## SleeplessMommy (Jul 16, 2005)

Toothpaste or diatomacious earth (aka silver polish). Use old flannel.

No, there is no problem eating from tarnished silver.


----------



## anthasam (Aug 20, 2005)

Yea!! for toothpaste!!!!

Thank you, I was really hoping there was a true non-toxic alternative


----------

